# Vivicam 3786s Driver



## robot-dude (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok i lost my installation Disc only reason i need it because i'm trying to use it as a webcam again n i was wondering does anyone have a disc so they can copy the files n upload them for me or a site which contains the driver ?.


yours Truly

robot-Dude


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

robot-dude said:


> Ok i lost my installation Disc only reason i need it because i'm trying to use it as a webcam again n i was wondering does anyone have a disc so they can copy the files n upload them for me or a site which contains the driver ?.
> 
> 
> yours Truly
> ...


Read this message thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/481432-usb-problems.html

This should get your device up and recognized by the system! Hopefully. Now software for using the 3 Mega pixel camera as a web cameras? I have no idea. maybe someone else can provide advice on a program for the cameras?

HTH

Bill


----------



## robot-dude (Feb 23, 2008)

brow96 said:


> Read this message thread:
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/481432-usb-problems.html
> 
> ...


Theirs Nothing wrong with my usb ports.

I've installed the program from the digital camera when i choose the webcam option on the digital camera when i plug it into my USB Port at the front.

As you can tell
I have 8 USB Ports

4 At the Back
2 At the Front
2 On My Keyboard


They are all working fine.

The problem is i get Code 28 on the device which is causing the faults so i've reinstalled it from my digital camera But sadly theirs no result so i assumed i must first need to install the drivers for it from a disc. But since my retarted mother kicked me out of my house i have no way to obtain my driver.


Image:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

It appears that you need a TWAIN driver, all "Imaging Devices" require one, no exceptions! TWAIN drivers are, generally speaking, "Generic", i.e. a TWAIN driver from one Scanner brand will probably work with another brand of Scanner.

There are exceptions to this rules, of course! Since I can't locate any information at Vivitar about your model? I thought I'd investigate some of the "closer" model numbers and see what I could find. When I got to the section in the manual (PDF) where they discussed installing the "Drivers". They made the statement that the "driver" was a combined driver! Further reading in this section explained this statement.

Apparently they combined the USB and TWAIN drivers in ONE package. The SETUP.EXE program appears to be smart enough to tell if it is being installed on a Win98 machine or a Windows XP machine. If it finds a Win98 machine it installs BOTH Drivers. If it finds W2K or XP? It will only install the imaging driver.

Web Camera software, in general, get the images via the TWAIN driver. The ONE example they gave in the Manual (PDF) was for MS Messenger. Fairly easy to follow, and it specifically mentions the TWAIN driver and selecting the "Source"! In this case it would be your Vivitar Vivicam 3786s device.

Since I can't seem to get much information out of Vivitar on your model? Then the ONLY option left is the "Shotgun" method of finding the correct TWAIN driver. I STRONGLY suspect that they did NOT develop a different TWAIN driver for every model! That would be really expensive!

HOWEVER, if you prefer? We can try this program:

http://siv.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/

What we are interested in is the USB information on the device. When it's plugged in. Like this:

USB\VID_0784&PID_0080

USB = USB Bus
VID = Vendor ID number
PID = Product ID number

If SIV can ID this item, via the USB Bus? Then we can try to locate the correct driver for the device, maybe. Of course you can try to contact Vivitar and hope they'll respond, in a timely manner.

Also, I've downloaded several different "driver" files from Vivitar. All the Cameras that are listed WITHOUT a "s" on the model appear to only have a "Mass Storage" driver in them. BUT, I haven't downloaded all of them only a few of them. In all the cases where I downloaded a driver for a model number ending in "s" there was an included web camera driver.

The problem is that NONE of them were for the same chipset, i.e. the internal video chipset. I've found Sunn, Solo, CVA, Premier and others. So this is not going to be easy. That's why I'm hoping that SIV can ID the chipset in the camera. If it can? Then I can check the one I have and tell you which driver to download. 

IF NOT? Then I'll have to download all the files and examine them to find the one you need. IF that doesn't work? Then I can try to find an identical camera and see if it has the same chipset inside with a downloadable Web camera driver.

HTH

Bill


----------



## robot-dude (Feb 23, 2008)

For some reason when i run
"usbdevs.zip USB device ID definitions update program"
usbdevs.exe it just closes back down.. And i've contacted Vivitar before and they never replyed.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

robot-dude said:


> For some reason when i run
> "usbdevs.zip USB device ID definitions update program"
> usbdevs.exe it just closes back down.. And i've contacted Vivitar before and they never replyed.



Could mean that it already is up to date, and nothing needs to be done? Of course you can get it manually land drop in the directory?

Bill

P.S. 



robot-dude said:


> And i've contacted Vivitar before and they never replyed.


Why does that not surprise me?

Bill


----------



## robot-dude (Feb 23, 2008)

Anywho'z here's some information on my Camera:

USB Location - F:\DCIM\100CAMEA
3.2 mega pixels
1.5" tft lcd
4x digital Zoom

and i downloaded a driver for "Vivicam 3780s" installed that, and i've also uninstalled "Vivicam 3786s" for abit untill i reboot my pc.

this is what i get ..


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

robot-dude said:


> Anywho'z here's some information on my Camera:
> 
> USB Location - F:\DCIM\100CAMEA
> 3.2 mega pixels
> ...


I think I've found your model. Either that or you are living right or I am! :grin:

I came up with a few links to this on Google: "\DCIM\100CAMEA"! One of them led to a PDF document on the Benq DC E30 camera. So I downloaded the PDF, and if you like I'll provide a link to the PDF if you want? But as I was scrolling through the PDF up came a drawing of the DC E30 Camera!

It looks EXACTLY like the Vivitar Vivicam 3786s, to the smallest detail!! there fore it is reasonable to hope that that one company OMD'd it from the other. Which way, is up to anybodies guess.

Benq doesn't offer the driver on their site, but I did fin it on another site. The download link went straight to the Benq server! I don't know if this will work or not?

http://support.benq.com/files/DSC/Models/DCE30/driver.rar - - File Size = 315 KB

What I'm hoping for here is that the "appearance" is just more than a coincidence! That both the External and the Internals match, i.e. W.A.G., best guess, etc. :grin:

HTH

Bill


----------



## robot-dude (Feb 23, 2008)

well for some reason its not allowing me to uninstall "ViviCam 3786s" so i don't no if the driver.rar worked or not because i still can't set up the webcam.

So i'm going to roll back my pc to a earlyer date.

hopefully that should remove the driver.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

robot-dude said:


> well for some reason its not allowing me to uninstall "ViviCam 3786s" so i don't no if the driver.rar worked or not because i still can't set up the webcam.
> 
> So i'm going to roll back my pc to a earlyer date.
> 
> hopefully that should remove the driver.


Just make sure that the camera is disconnected before you try. Also, it might work better, i.e. removing drivers, in Safe Mode (F8 on Startup)!

Bill


----------



## robot-dude (Feb 23, 2008)

I know how to boot my pc in safe mode....

I do work in IT i was just having a hard time finding a Driver.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

robot-dude said:


> I know how to boot my pc in safe mode....
> 
> I do work in IT i was just having a hard time finding a Driver.


That I didn't know. 

I can't assume everyone has the same experience level that I do. So I have to do a lot of CYA'ing.

Bill


----------



## robot-dude (Feb 23, 2008)

brow96 said:


> That I didn't know.
> 
> I can't assume everyone has the same experience level that I do. So I have to do a lot of CYA'ing.
> 
> Bill


Well true you could of at least typed it in this way

"Just make sure that the camera is disconnected before you try. Also, it might work better, i.e. removing drivers, in Safe Mode if you don't no how to its 
run -> msconfig -> boot.ini -> tick /safeboot -> click "ok"
or
F8 on Startup

Bill"


----------

